# Is Maynard James Keenan an INFJ?



## Blackfirebird2000 (Oct 2, 2012)

I read about Maynard James Keenan and his band Tool. I get curious sometimes and look into things and find out more to appreciate things a little better. Anyway, I found that I somehow feel like Maynard has a similar personality. He writes music with his emotional aggression with Tool, He didn't like how the military was being oppressive about his creative attitude, He talks about many things in Tool's music that other bands wouldn't talk about, many Tool fans like to decipher many of their lyrics that they sing in the lyrics, Maynard is reclusive and tends to stay out of the media when necessary, the entire band only shows up in only two of their music videos, They don't appear in perform in view of everyone at live concerts (I only been to one though), Maynard does other things like winemaking because he says that all of the touring and talking with people makes him tired, He likes wine.

I'm thinking he might be an INFJ and I somehow feel like I could relate to him on being reclusive.


----------



## Om_mama (Dec 26, 2016)

I think he is an infj as well
Don't even know why
But everything he speaks true to my soul.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INxJ is what I usually see on the internet. 

I am a devout Tool fan: was an annoying Tool fan in high school; extolling their songs to anybody who'd listen. 

I won't project his lyrics and say Fi, although he seems like he's taking the same path as INFP Bill Watterson: very individualized work followed by a self-exile/personal projects. Any type can do that, I suppose. Tool as a band to me is very Ni: few albums but very deep works when they choose to put stuff out.


----------

